# Bobby Julich....DOPER



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

c'mon he fits the profile. American, showed early potential then disappeared then had career revival under the evil watch of Drug Lord Bjarne Riis. I mean c'mon Olympic Bronze, Paris-Nice and Crit Int'l. It couldn't be the chain rings!!!!!!!

just wondering where the rumor mongers are on this one.

Funny, the only team he's been involved with where doping has occured is Cofidis after his departure.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

atpjunkie said:


> c'mon he fits the profile. American, showed early potential then disappeared then had career revival under the evil watch of Drug Lord Bjarne Riis. I mean c'mon Olympic Bronze, Paris-Nice and Crit Int'l. It couldn't be the chain rings!!!!!!!
> 
> just wondering where the rumor mongers are on this one.
> 
> Funny, the only team he's been involved with where doping has occured is Cofidis after his departure.


It's a sad state of affairs when you see a rider later in their career having great success, doping comes to mind.... The thought crossed my mind with Bobby J. I really hope Bobby J doesn't dope. I'd like of his success having more to do with Bjarne Riis. If I were a pro, CSC would be the team I'd like to ride for....


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Liable and Slander*

Sorry for not reading the whole...I just get really pissed at the doping allegations.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

dagger said:


> You guys are pathetic losers to make allegations that you can't substantiate. Don't get pissed at me for calling you losers because at least I have evidence of your behavior by your own posts which is certainly not the case for your actions. Roadreview moderators should remove this topic ASAP.


We really need a Sarcasm Font. Some people just don't get it. - TF


----------



## cannondale_boy (May 6, 2004)

*ITS THE WHOLE TEAM MAN..WITH RIIS's MIRACLE JUICE*

RESULTS OF THE CRITERIUM INTERNATIONAL
Results
1 Bobby Julich (USA) Team CSC 10.05
2 Jens Voigt (Ger) Team CSC 0.03
3 Kurt-Asle Arvesen (Nor) Team CSC 0.11
4 Thomas Dekker (Ned) Rabobank 
5 Levi Leipheimer (USA) Gerolsteiner 0.12
6 José Alberto Martinez (Spa) Agritubel 0.17
7 Ruben Plaza Molina (Spa) Comunidad Valenciana 0.18
8 David Blanco (Spa) Comunidad Valenciana 
9 Brian Vandborg (Den) Team CSC 0.22
10 Joost Posthuma (Ned) Rabobank 0.23

The CSC team was very strong at Paris Nice... but 3 top finishes in the TT, and 4 in the top 10...? Riis is opening up a strong can of whoop-ass thats got plenty of JUUUUUICE!!!!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

TurboTurtle said:


> We really need a Sarcasm Font. Some people just don't get it. - TF


You got that right...If he read ATP's post, he is supporting Bobby not calling him a doper..........


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*has no sense of irony*

nor any historical knowledge of where I stand on the doping issue. After all I was the guy who came up with the idea for this board (which the moderator stole ;0)) which was mainly so I could send the trolls away from the racing forum. All I'm doing is trolling for trolls and calling them on their inconsitencies.

no, no, not really. I'm actually a retired elite level soignier and I have all the secrets and inside knowledge.


----------



## cannondale_boy (May 6, 2004)

*Its In The Juuuuiiice!!!*

csc Breakfast


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Actually an _administrator_ stole the idea. Come on now, details count people!  

Two questions:

1. Well, in any event- can someone give me a run down on Riis' racing career, the "Mr 60%" thing, how he sort of had that one great year then didn't really defend it the next year. Was he the original Rumsas? Any links to stories ect would be great. I watched the 96 Tour on tape this winter and am a bit baflled at his explosion of good form late in his career. 

2. *If* Riis was a doper in 96 and *if* Pantani was in 98 (along with _way_ too much of the peloton that year, what a disaster. . .), was his teammate Ullrich a doper too. Is that how he won in 97, and why after the improved testing post-1998 why he hasn't won since? Coming out of the East German system and having been busted with party drugs and contantly starting the season overweight and out of shape one wonders- its not like he treats his body like a temple or anything.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*well that's the funny thing*

a few of the big time dope poster / Lance bashers are Pantani, Simoni, Ullrich supporters.
They lose any moral authority condemning a guy who's tested clean while defending riders who've all been busted. sorry the admin....


----------



## cannondale_boy (May 6, 2004)

*Ummmmm.*

Good One!

He's got your there Coolhand!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*hmmm*

wasn't actually going after coolhand. am in agreement. all east bloc athletes were doped as kids (not by their permission nor knowledge) and while I think Jan's (and maybe Simoni's) busts were non PE but Recreational, they have to suffer the consequence as you can't draw a line between Rec Stimulants and PE Stimulants.They need to choose party drugs that don't mess with UCI Rules, like the pro snowboarder and pot. Got to keep his medal as everyone knows Pot isn't a performance enhancer unless maybe you are a competitive eater.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Coolhand said:


> Actually an _administrator_ stole the idea. Come on now, details count people!
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 1. Well, in any event- can someone give me a run down on Riis' racing career, the "Mr 60%" thing, how he sort of had that one great year then didn't really defend it the next year.


I can tell you where the Mr. 60% reportedly came from. What I've heard is that it was a nickname the Festina guys gave him the year he won the Tour because they couldn't get their hematocrits out of the mid to upper 50's and since Riis was handing it to them...they dubbed him Mr. 60%. 

At that time you could only see the Tour pretty much. The year Riis won I think Ullrich was stronger but couldn't attack him in the mountains because of team orders. The following year he basically faultered so badly that Ullrich was able to ride for himself and took the win.


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

atpjunkie said:


> wasn't actually going after coolhand. am in agreement. all east bloc athletes were doped as kids (not by their permission nor knowledge) and while I think Jan's (and maybe Simoni's) busts were non PE but Recreational, they have to suffer the consequence as you can't draw a line between Rec Stimulants and PE Stimulants.They need to choose party drugs that don't mess with UCI Rules, like the pro snowboarder and pot. Got to keep his medal as everyone knows Pot isn't a performance enhancer unless maybe you are a competitive eater.


Didn't Carmichael get in trouble because a former junior rider said that Carmichael kept kept feeding the kid "vitamins", which later turned out to be steroids. I know the kid later sued Carmichael but never heard the end of it.
As for pot, there was a local Norcal legend that one certain guy who raced the A cross races, would do a couple of dutchies before every race. Actually, the guy did pretty well but would never go to Nat's because he was worried that he would get tested.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Coolhand said:


> can someone give me a run down on Riis' racing career, the "Mr 60%" thing, how he sort of had that one great year then didn't really defend it the next year.


Riis had been working towards a win for several years, and finally got it in "that one great year," 1996. Riis won Giro stages in 1989 and 1993. He was 5th in the TDF in 1993 (+1 stage), 14th in 1994 (+1 stage), 3rd in 1995 (with top 10 placings in 9 stages), 1st in 1996 (+2 stages), 7th in 1997 (7 top 10 placings), and 11th in 1998. He also won Amstel Gold in 1997.

He really shouldn't have won in 1996, since Ullrich seemed so much stronger.

http://www.memoire-du-cyclisme.net/palmares/riis_bjarne.php


----------



## Utah CragHopper (May 9, 2003)

dlbcx said:


> Didn't Carmichael get in trouble because a former junior rider said that Carmichael kept kept feeding the kid "vitamins", which later turned out to be steroids. I know the kid later sued Carmichael but never heard the end of it.


That was Greg Strock. He was on the national team at the same time as Armstrong. The "vitamin" injections were actually cortisone, which Strock claims hammered his immune system and ruined his career. After he sued one of his old team members came forward and said the same thing had happened to him, so it looks like it was standard operating procedure. Word is that Carmichael settled out of court.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Yeah that is kinda what I remember, he wasn't a flash in the pan rider who might have tapped into EPO at just the right time to get a "jump" on the peloton. Like say Evgeni Berzin...


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Thread dredge. Since Julich was not on US Postal and its successors, I can understand why his name did not come up in the USADA investigation of Lance Armstrong. But, I given Julich's significantly increased performance after he left Credit Agricole (which, if you can believe Jonathan Vaughters, did not have an organized doping program), it definitely raises questions. Any comments in light of what we have learned in the seven years since this thread was posted initially?


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

IMO, Bobby Julich is one lucky SOB. Actually all the Americans riding around that same period that managed to avoid Armstrong are pretty lucky at this point.

It would be nice to hear from Julich, McRae, Rodriguez, I imagine the all bunkered down just counting their lucky stars.


----------



## YamaDan (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow... good dreage... I love this one.. you guys are good! Coolhand, can you give me some stock tips for 10 years from now? 



Coolhand said:


> Actually an _administrator_ stole the idea. Come on now, details count people!
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> ...


----------

